# Bussit > Muuta busseista >  Mahtuu se

## Arvo Aikuinen

Mahtuu kohtuuttoman kokoisella turistibussilla kaupunkiympäristössäkin ajelemaan:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZxoKg4kSWeA

----------


## kiitokurre

hyvin mahtuu. ihan hyvin voi mennä tampereella pispalaankin kyseisellä pelillä

----------


## killerpop

Korkeussuunnassa taas voi tulla tiukempaa
http://thomasjpitts.co.uk/hsx/images/BusCrash1.jpg

----------

